# YAY FOR MEEEE!!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Monday was my birfday and I am now FOUR years old! I asked for a new CAR and all I got was this 
stuffed VW bug!!! (I fink the bow is almost on my nose!)









Mama says this is avant garde. I fink she's been watching too much Pwoject Wunway! Argh!









I'm finkin' dis pawty is sadly lacking.









Finally!!! Toy has come to pawty with me! She even wore her black dwess with a rhinestone
skull. Scawwwwy!!!









Oooh, dis flower might be fun to chew on! Do you like my new pink satin dress by Angelyn?
Mama's friend Suzi and Josie sent it to me for my birfday! Fank you, Suzi!!! It's wuvwee!









Den, I gots dis weally soft blankie from Dianne and Rainybutt and CeeCee! I wike it so
much I'm going to nap on it everyday .. and night...and it's all mine!









Nite nite, everyone and YAY TO ME for a great birfday!!! (even if I didn't get a car)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Cosy. You look adorable as usual. :wub: I wuv your pretty pink satin dress by Angelyn. :wub: That was so nice of Suzi and Josie to send it to you for your birfday. Your pink bow is pretty, too. And, your soft blankie from Dianne and Rainybutt and CeeCee is very pretty, too. I am sure you will have lots of sweet dreams with your new soft blankie.  

I'm glad you had such a great 4th birthday, Cosy!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

happy birthday gorgeous.i love you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Lmao at Rainybutt ... Cosy you are one adorable 4 year old girl ..
I think you should work a bit harder on that car request - oh well .. there's always tomorrow !!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Cosy!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww happy beltated birthday Cosy. You are as beautiful as ever, she really is the most gorgeous little girl.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy, you little princess!! I can't believe you are four already!! 

How darling are you?! I love the big bow look on you, as well as the Project Runway look! Your mama is soooo artistic!! 

p.s.: That was so nice of Dianne and the girls to send you such a beautiful blanket, and Suzi and Josie to send a pretty pink dress.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Cosy, you are one darling little girl!! So pretty in pink, and look at that pink bow, to die for!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: You must have had a great birthday because that last pic, you have fallen asleep........well, you know, all princesses do that after partying too hard on their Birthday!!!!! Angelyn makes the prettiest dresses........that was made especially for you!!!! I hear you wanted a new car but I have a feeling that decision was made with your little health in mind~~~~maybe next year Cosy!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cosy! Your photos are beautiful (love the yawn) :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cosy! Those are just the cutest pictures and she is such a little sweetie.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Just way tooooo sweet!!!!!!! Adorable pictures Brit.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a fabulous party for a fabulous little girl! And what great gifts. Love the dress and blanket. I'm thinking you've made some really good friends. I'm also thinking that you'll get your much desired car on your 16th birthday. And I bet it'll be a convertible. But I am a bit worried about you my sweet Cosy. Is that a shot glass I see? You're only 4 sweetheart. I'm thinking you better come live with me, Zoe & Jett because your mommy is letting you do things no 4 year old should be doing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy B'day, Cuz! I gwad u had fun. :chili: and u gots wots of pwetty pwesnts too!

Wuv, Ava


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Cosy you look like a birthday princess! Maybe you'll get that car you want when you turn 5. I'm so excited you got Toy to take a picture with you. It's been so long since we've seen that adorable face.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, Cosy, I missed your birthay! Cosy was a lucky little girl to get so many lovely gifts for her birthday! Fabulous pics, as usual, Brit!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cosy you were the perfect little birthday princess. The dress, bow and blankie are just precious and you were the life of the pawty. Thanks for sharing your pretty pictures with us.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Shot glasses and cars?! OH my Cosy....you are really growing up hehe! :wub: 

You look so pretty in your new birthday clothes. You got wonderful gifts!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Happy Birthday beautiful Cosy girl!!!!! arty: :cheer:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. adorable pics Brit! :wub: Cosy is such a doll... happy birthday alittle girl!! :wub: Great to see Toy as well! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How Cute!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 24 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833176


> What a fabulous party for a fabulous little girl! And what great gifts. Love the dress and blanket. I'm thinking you've made some really good friends. I'm also thinking that you'll get your much desired car on your 16th birthday. And I bet it'll be a convertible. But I am a bit worried about you my sweet Cosy. Is that a shot glass I see? You're only 4 sweetheart. I'm thinking you better come live with me, Zoe & Jett because your mommy is letting you do things no 4 year old should be doing. [/B]



 It did look like a shot glass, didn't it? Haha! It's much much smaller than a shot glass and I usually keep matches in it
to light candles. I don't know why it was in the picture. I was snapping as fast as I could. LOL


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cosy! I cant believe your 4 years old. Brit your Cosy and your daughters Toy are so adorable!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Happy belated birthday pretty girl!! Such adorable pics :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE seeing Cosy pictures. Happy birthday beautiful girl!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy 4th Birthday, Cosy! It looks like you had a really special day with lots of spoiling and glamour!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

SO adorable Cody, and happy happy Birthday.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Happy birthday! With a face like that I bet you never ever get in trouble. Who could get mad at you?

How do you pronounce your name? Is the o long or short? :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 24 2009, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833208


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 24 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833176





> What a fabulous party for a fabulous little girl! And what great gifts. Love the dress and blanket. I'm thinking you've made some really good friends. I'm also thinking that you'll get your much desired car on your 16th birthday. And I bet it'll be a convertible. But I am a bit worried about you my sweet Cosy. Is that a shot glass I see? You're only 4 sweetheart. I'm thinking you better come live with me, Zoe & Jett because your mommy is letting you do things no 4 year old should be doing. [/B]



 It did look like a shot glass, didn't it? Haha! It's much much smaller than a shot glass and I usually keep matches in it
to light candles. I don't know why it was in the picture. I was snapping as fast as I could. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was just wondering what kind of puppy parties you throw down there in TX. lol And thinking maybe I need to figure out how to finagle an invite. :yes: 

Oh and suuuuuuure. A match stick glass. Uh-huh. I hear of those *all* the time.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I know you've been asked this a million times - but are you sure Cosy is real!?!? She always looks so perfect and beautiful.

Cosy I'm glad you had a good birthday punkin' you deserve nothing but the best. You got some beautiful gifts from good friends but you keep barking at momma about that car. Every princess should have her dream car and your no exception!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

arty: Happy birthday precious Cosy!!! arty: 
Don't worry...you don't look a day over three. Tobi has googly eyes for you in that pretty pink dress! :smootch:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad you had a happy 4th. birfday Cosy. What beautiful presents you got from your very thoughtful friends. I was so thrilled to see Toy with you. Haven't seen her for a dog's age. Opps, sorry. She is adorable too. You look so beautiful in your new pink dress and those big bows. I can't believe you are 4 years old. You are a grown up princess for sure.
I love the yawning picture Brit. In the one with Toy Cosy looks like she's talking. I'll bet she was giving Toy her instructions. LOL


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

happy bday beautiful cosy!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful birthday babe Cosy AND a rare Toy sighting!! What a great day! Cosy, you really made out like a bandit for your big day! Just imagine what you'll get when you're a big girl of FIVE! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:cheer: *You are as adorable as ever!!! :wub: :wub: Looks like you were very spoiled on your birthday!!! :biggrin: 
</span>*


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COSY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COSY! Bailey sends love and licks :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a very lucky little girl you are!! Look at all the presents you got and your friend got to come too play too!!! Hunter is very jealous that you had such a great birthday and he hopes to celebrate your FIFTH birthday with you next year (he thinks you pretty cute :blush!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

happy birthday cosy :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY COSY!!!!!!! arty: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: 
You are such a precious and beautiful little girl :tender: :wub2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Cosy, you are just waaaay too adorable!!! :wub: :wub: Happy Birthday, sweetheart! arty:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw, Cosy :wub: - belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! artytime: It's so nice to see some pictures of you (tell your mommy she doesn't post pics of you often enough!). You got some wonderful, well-deserved birthday goodies and you are a perfect little model. Sorry, sweetheart, but you know you're too young to drive, so if mommy got you a car, she'd have to get you a chauffeur, too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 24 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833260


> Happy birthday! With a face like that I bet you never ever get in trouble. Who could get mad at you?
> 
> How do you pronounce your name? Is the o long or short? :blush:[/B]



Deborah, it's a long O like Cozy only with an S (I think the brits spell it that way). It's really short
for Cosette in this case.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 24 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833285


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 24 2009, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833208





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 24 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833176





> What a fabulous party for a fabulous little girl! And what great gifts. Love the dress and blanket. I'm thinking you've made some really good friends. I'm also thinking that you'll get your much desired car on your 16th birthday. And I bet it'll be a convertible. But I am a bit worried about you my sweet Cosy. Is that a shot glass I see? You're only 4 sweetheart. I'm thinking you better come live with me, Zoe & Jett because your mommy is letting you do things no 4 year old should be doing. [/B]



 It did look like a shot glass, didn't it? Haha! It's much much smaller than a shot glass and I usually keep matches in it
to light candles. I don't know why it was in the picture. I was snapping as fast as I could. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was just wondering what kind of puppy parties you throw down there in TX. lol And thinking maybe I need to figure out how to finagle an invite. :yes: 

Oh and suuuuuuure. A match stick glass. Uh-huh. I hear of those *all* the time. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


We Texans use any excuse to pawty OR Party. LOL!

Thank you all for the sweet comments and looking at my spoiled baby.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 24 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833452


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 24 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833260





> Happy birthday! With a face like that I bet you never ever get in trouble. Who could get mad at you?
> 
> How do you pronounce your name? Is the o long or short? :blush:[/B]



Deborah, it's a long O like Cozy only with an S (I think the brits spell it that way). It's really short
for Cosette in this case.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh wow, how did I not know Cosy's formal name....Cosette, so pretty just like the girl! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:dancing banana: Happy belated birthday, Cosy!!! :dancing banana: I hope your birthday was as

sweet as your face, even if you didn't get your car, ROFL. :biggrin: 

:wub: :wub: :wub: Good grief, that little baby is the definition of ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

OK, I've asked in the past, now I am whinning :yield: :rockon: 


I WANT THAT GIRL!!!!!!!! I love her expressions . Maisie says we need her now :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful baby, beautiful name and cute nickname. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, sweet, sweet, little Cosy. Your pics are a crack up!! :HistericalSmiley: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEETHEART!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like you had a fabulous party sweet Cosy!!!
I'm sorry you didn't get the car you wanted!
Cars are a wee bit large for Malts but maybe a little pink Barbie car??  
Or one of those tiny ride on Jeeps that they make for kids? Maybe your Mama could find you a pink one! :yes: 
I'd start pestering her now for that, and maybe by the holidays you'll get the car of your dreams!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 25 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833846


> Oh, sweet, sweet, little Cosy. Your pics are a crack up!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEETHEART!!! [/B]



 Fanks so berry muchly!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Breeze and I want to wish you a very Happy 4th Birthday Cosy, and its so nice to see such great pictures of you and Toy together. Cosy really is a little doll.

<div align=\'center\'>arty: arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO COSY arty: arty: 
artytime: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. artytime:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Cosy you are too cute for words and so blessed to have such a great mommy. I love the Avant Garde look! :wub: :wub: :wub: HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, GORGEOUS GIRL!

I don't believe in stealing, but she would push me to the edge if I had the opportunity. :biggrin:


----------

